# Anyone in Seattle going to the Northwest Expo on the 21st?



## MissJillian (Jan 17, 2012)

Hey guys, it's been forever since I've been on here, but I really don't know where else to go with this. I'm near Seattle and am wondering if anyone in the area is going. I don't have a vehicle and would feel more comfortable carpooling with one of you lovely members, than riding the bus alone. I am more than happy to help out with gas. (matching the greyhound ticket at $50)

The main reason I'm going is so I can meet up with a friend and give her a Christmas present: Two gorgeous tarantulas I picked up about a month ago. I really don't want to have to smuggle them onto the bus, but if I feel as though I have no other option, I will. It's simply too cold to ship them right now. 

Anyway, thanks for checking this out, and hopefully we can work something out! 

As per the the Fiance's request: female preferred.


----------



## Rhetoric (Jan 18, 2012)

We just had another one in OR, I think it's got most of the same vendors. I'd love to go to the seattle one, I'm curious if it's larger. I think there is also a coupon on the website to save a buck or two off admission, I think every bit helps!


----------

